# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  smelly

## Dogboy182

pravit, how do u say "School is very boring, and this teacher smells bad" in arabic ? theres a chick from somalia who claims she can speak arabic in my 3rd period, so i must say something or her.

----------

> "School is very boring, and this teacher smells bad"

 il-mAdrasa marra mumilla, w hatha (th like th in "the) al-MudArris, rIhatuh khaisa.."

----------


## Pravit

Err...you sort of have to know how to pronounce that. A couple years ago Russians couldn't understand a word coming out of my mouth, although they could very easily understand what I wrote. You should ask her to teach you Somali. It's exciting and such.

----------

